# Please could somebody identify watch and possible value



## Kevnewson (Sep 19, 2016)

My partner was left this watch by her grandmother, we don't think it has any value but thought it would be worth an ask around. I've tried to upload a pic but I don't seem able to. It looks like quite an old ladies gold Tissot Saphir. I have wound it up and all is working fine. It has hall marks which I can't see properly and some other writing at the bottom reading I think - T or 7 Swiss then Made T or 7. Well I hope someone could shed some light, many thanks.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Pictures really would be helpful, otherwise we would all be guessing!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kevnewson said:


> My partner was left this watch by her grandmother, we don't think it has any value but thought it would be worth an ask around. I've tried to upload a pic but I don't seem able to. It looks like quite an old ladies gold Tissot Saphir. I have wound it up and all is working fine. It has hall marks which I can't see properly and some other writing at the bottom reading I think - T or 7 Swiss then Made T or 7. Well I hope someone could shed some light, many thanks.


 If it's any of these images you should be able to right click on the image, select copy image address and then paste it into your reply on here.


----------



## Kevnewson (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks, I have seen a couple that are have the same sort of oval bezel? But not the same bracelet. This watch has got to be well over 50 years old? Is it worth getting it valued then? I had never really heard much of Tissot and they don't appear on here with the bigger names

And the only pic that would help would be the one I have on this phone of the actual watch that I can't upload, sorry.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If it's a ladies gold Tissot, it's probably just worth the gold weight.

Even gents vintage watches in gold struggle to find a premium in todays market, so a ladies one - well, check e.bay.

The T-Swiss-T just means that the dial is radioactive...sort of. :teethsmile: 
Tritium was commonly used to paint the luminous sections of vintage watches. Swiss T<25 means less than 25 mCi (25 thousands of a curie) of radiation. T-Swiss-T was the later version (1950's?) and meant a reading of less than 7 mCi.


----------



## Kevnewson (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you very much you fountain of very helpful information. We will probably just keep hold of it then. It's worth more to her than a couple of quid lol. If we were talking a grand then maybe. Many thanks for all your help.


----------

